# Grizzly G9901



## Jmccrack (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey All. I am buying a new mill. I am looking seriously at the Grizzly G9901. I see some videos on you tube that give it a good review. Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Jan 19, 2014)

I have the G0602, I know it not the one your are looking for but as Grizzly goes you may have to do a little tweaking here and there. I have been and still am happy with mine.

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 19, 2014)

I dont now the market up your way. But for 6k down here you can buy a really nice bridgeport power feed, dro, and some tooling used.


----------

